# Itchy Skin



## BellaDog (Dec 16, 2006)

My 8 month rotti 70lbs is always itchy on her legs and belly area, we tried a round of antibiotics as recommended by the vet to rule out the chance of it being mites. We've now ruled that out, but she still itches, i have tried "soothing" shampoo's. Can you recommend something good, or something i should try? 

She also licks her bottom area repeatedly, i'm not really sure what this is about, but i'm wipping the area with stridex pads (vet said to try this) Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

The first thing I always try (besides the vet, that's never a bad idea) for skin/coat problems is food. What are you feeding? It might be allergies, if you've ruled out fleas/ticks.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Do not use Stridex. I don't care what your vet says. It's for acne in humans, and should not be used on an animal. 

Ask the vet to express her anal glands, and check her for worms.

It coul very well be food allergies.

What are you feeding?


----------



## BellaDog (Dec 16, 2006)

I am feeding the Iams large bits adult formula... Thank you all for your help. Do you recommend another food?


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes, I would recommend another food. I would suggest Canidae if you can find a store near you that sells it, or Innova.......they are about $65 for a 40lbs bag (Canadian dollar), but not everyone can manage that price, but Petsmart sells a brand called Authority Harvest Baked (not regular Authority, get the HARVEST BAKED), and that is great too, and half the price of Canidae/Innova. It's actually the only brand available at Petsmart I would ever feed my dogs. I have Maya on it because she couldn't handle the Canidae, and she's doing great on it.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

BellaDog said:


> I am feeding the Iams large bits adult formula... Thank you all for your help. Do you recommend another food?


Iams is one of the worst foods out there.

Switch to:

-Innova
-Innova EVO
-Nutro
-Natural Balance
-Eagle Pack
-Wellness

Stay away from:

-Iams
-Beneful
-Pedigree
-Mighty dog
-EUkanuba

You want to look for a food that doesn't have fillers, such as corn, and other un natural ingedients. Stay away from high amounts of salts/sugars, and starches.


----------



## ben (Dec 18, 2006)

Some time it may not be cause by foods or dog sampoo. Check on the place that your dog sleep, it is clean or hyginic.


----------



## beck (Dec 18, 2006)

Hi. I have a 9 year old scottie, jake, who has had some major skin issues this year. They have finally cleared up after many medical detours. I first noticed a cradle-cap like seborrhea condition on his back following a grooming episode. The vet gave me an antobiotic spray to put on the condition. I was not religious aobut it and of course it did not help at all. The itchy/scaly patches continued onto his belly, anal area, thighs, & back. The vet did lab work for mites that came back negative as did a skin scraping/hair sample for fungal culture. Then, rather than do a 'bacteria culture & sensitivity test, the vet gave me antibiotics to give the little guy. They seemed to help quite a bit for the skin problems, but the stuff returned after one course of antibiotics. We did another course and the stuff seems pretty well gone for now. Of course, Jake developed a yeast infection in his ears folllowing the antibiotic use. That had to be treated with an antibiotic ear ointment. This whole episode has lasted since May of '06 . Since this event, Jake is shampooed with Keratolux antiseborrheic shampoo, given 3 teaspoons a day of http://www.drsfoster&smith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=581 Vitacoat from drs. fosters & Smith which contains supplements and most importantly, fish-omega 3 oils. The oils are natural anti-inflammatories and help quite a bit with allergies and itching. The oils 'put out the fire' of the itch!!! And it's great for the skin and fur! I put Jake back on the flint river ranch senior dog food. This is a really high quality dog food. I also started him on 'Homeopet Skin & Itch (3 drops into mouth 3 times a day until the itching subsides (5 or so days) and Homeopet Skin & Seborrhea (3 drops into the mouth 3 times a day for 5 days or until scaling stops developing). I think that the homeopathic remedies really helped him as well as the Vita Coat.

All this seemed to help and today he seems to be fine! But I keep my fingers crossed. 

Good luck with the meds, diet & supplement. If you get good advice, it can really help your pup!!

beck


----------



## BellaDog (Dec 16, 2006)

I started using the stridex pads because the vet was concerned with her vulva being overly tight, and she developed vaginitist in the folds in her skin, and it kept being a problem, instead of using the stridex pads, is there something like an anitibacterial shampoo to help with the rash/skin surface part?


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

Lilly not only has very sensitive skin she has food allergies as well. We use a medicated shampoo from the vet, all her bedding (and clothes) is washed in Dreft (sensitive skin detergent for babies) and since learning of her food allergies she is on a vet dispensed version of Eukanueba fish & potato kibble (with no fillers) along with my own concoction I mix in (turkey, barley, beans, pumpkin, egg & squash). Her itching has decreased quite a bit.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

You should always talk to your vet before starting your dog on any type of vitamin or supplement. But try adding just a teaspoon of Omega 3 & 6 fatty acids and some flax seed oil in the food once a day. Sounds like allergies and she should be tested by the vet. If your vet is telling you to use stupid things on your dog and can't figure it out, find a new vet.


----------

